# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Διάφορα CNC

## Gaou

ότι φέρνει η στιγμή δεν φερνει ο χρόνος όλος....

1) OpenBuild OX 1500 x 1000 με πολλές αναβαθμίσεις και αρκετή προίκα. 

2) Laser Κ40 αγορασμένο τον Ιανουάριο σε λειτουργία απο τέλη Φεβρουαρίου. Επίσης πολλες προσθήκες . Λιγοτερες απο 50 ώρες λειτουργίας.

3) RePraP Mendel μεγάλος σε κουτι και βάση τροχήλατη.  ( ιδιοκατασκευή) 

4) RePrap Mendel μισος ( πλακέτα και σασι). ( ιδιοκατασκευή) 

5) extruder παραγωγής πλαστικου κορδονιου. ( ιδιοκατασκευή)  

Ολα τα μηχανηματα ειναι άσχημα ειναι ομως περα για περα λειτουργικά με πολύ καλά αποτελεσματα. 

Θα παρακαλουσα να το σκεφτειτε πριν επικοινωνήσετε ( αυτο που λένε σοβαρες προτάσεις) .

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες σε π.μ.

----------


## lepouras



----------

